# SIM Only Deals (Similar to GiffGaff)



## DawnColin (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi all,

Hubby and I both have unlocked phones that are currently on giffgaff Sim Only deals. We pay just a monthly amount for a goodybag of £10 for unlimited texts, unlimited calls and 3G of data :clap2:

Is there an equivalent available in Spain please?

Many thanks
Dawn


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I don't think you'll see anything quite that cheap here but Amena are pretty good value...

https://www.amena.com/

The cheapest option is 17c to connect a call but no charge once connected. If you mainly text and use the internet and only make a few calls a week it's the best option.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

There is also Simyo

https://www.simyo.es/tarifas.html

Their price for unlimited calls and 4GB of data is €16 per month, IVA inc.


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

Out of interest what is to stop you using a Uk deal with EU roaming switched on?
Apart from the fact that it will be a UK number


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

After 3 months use in Spain the UK company will pull the plug


----------



## DawnColin (Jul 12, 2018)

That is my understanding too unfortunately. You have to go back to the UK and get it 'recognised as being back on the UK network' or it will stop working


----------



## DawnColin (Jul 12, 2018)

Do you get free text in that as well or is that an additional cost? Thank you.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

DawnColin said:


> Do you get free text in that as well or is that an additional cost? Thank you.


I could not see that from the website, unfortunately, you would have to query that with the company.


----------



## AdeP (Jan 24, 2018)

DawnColin said:


> Do you get free text in that as well or is that an additional cost? Thank you.


I cannot find much on their website.
Seems they charge 10.89 cents per text
https://www.simyo.es/moviles/tarifa-sms.html

You can try to minimise text traffic by using WhatApp or ios messages.


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

DawnColin said:


> That is my understanding too unfortunately. You have to go back to the UK and get it 'recognised as being back on the UK network' or it will stop working


I know it sounds daft but has anybody bothered getting two and sending one sim back every two months to their uk based family to use and then rotate


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

DawnColin said:


> Do you get free text in that as well or is that an additional cost? Thank you.


As well as the website, they also have sales points located around Spain (often in MediaMarkt or Carrefour stores, from a glance at the map on the website - see Localizar tu tienda at the bottom of the screen). It seems they don't have one in Javea, where I think you are headed, but they do have one in Carrefour in Denia, which I think is not too far from there? Perhaps if you are visiting before you move you could call in and ask the question, if you are interested in their offer. I don't use them myself but my husband does and has been pleased with the service (but he doesn't have an unlimited calls deal so I can't answer your question about whether texts are included or not).


----------



## AdeP (Jan 24, 2018)

uk03878 said:


> I know it sounds daft but has anybody bothered getting two and sending one sim back every two months to their uk based family to use and then rotate


There are very specific rules about how long you can roam for and a fair rate policy determined by the EU, which will likely mean you get less data than at home:
https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/consumers/internet-telecoms/mobile-roaming-costs/index_en.htm

I guess as long as you satisfy those rules (and your service provider too) then it might be possible


----------

